# Background DIY



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

This one has been sitting curing now ready to seal

No highlighting









Highlighted and ready to be sealed


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

col rebecca..whats the craft cnavass for

Rick


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thankyou  That is where the filter will sit


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Now sealed and letting it cure

White mesh will be removed and replaced with black, so ignore that


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice! I can't wait to see it under water!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Now in tank, going well so far!










The pic is a bit dark, no lighting over the tank and sitting near a window *L* Will try for a better one once it clears a bit


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated shot


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful, as always!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome! Looks good! Very crafty..


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

wow , i know i just commented on the other post but wow , what size aquarium is that , , im going to do this in a 10 first .. it looks awesome


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

This is a 17.5L (4.6gal) tank


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

awesome. what do you seal it with?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Cement diveway sealer i think it is


----------



## Bluebone (Jan 8, 2013)

that is really cool. it's amazing how it looks totally different when it's in the water.


----------

